# NFL Sunday Ticket.TV Streaming Renews This Month



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Recently received my renewal notice for the NFL Sunday Ticket.tv streaming package. Subscription renews on August 25, with first of four payments billed in early September.

The email mentions that "We will continue to monitor the status of the 2020 NFL season and we will update you regarding any impact to your payments."

The email also pushed a Get NFL SUNDAY TICKET.TV "Sunday Ready" site, "Dedicated to bringing you more excitement throughout the season and helping you make room for Sunday."

The site, like most things in this world right now, is apparently a work in progress.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> Recently received my renewal notice for the NFL Sunday Ticket.tv streaming package. Subscription renews on August 25, with first of four payments billed in early September.
> 
> The email mentions that "We will continue to monitor the status of the 2020 NFL season and we will update you regarding any impact to your payments."
> 
> ...


I don't think there's gonna be a season this year. I'm not gonna be happy if I'm right. I don't understand how they could play through the virus. MLB is having a hard time with the virus problems and football has to be more difficult.

Rich


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Rich said:


> I don't think there's gonna be a season this year. I'm not gonna be happy if I'm right. I don't understand how they could play through the virus. MLB is having a hard time with the virus problems and football has to be more difficult.


There are a lot of challenges. I try to stay optimistic about it all. But yeah, like the site says, if the season shuts down, there's going to be a lot of "room for Sunday."


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I am a college football fan, but I'm not sure I want to watch half of the teams playing on tV when the other half have canceled or postponed the season.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> There are a lot of challenges. I try to stay optimistic about it all. But yeah, like the site says, if the season shuts down, there's going to be a lot of "room for Sunday."


I did see a video about a high school football game that was just played. They had protocols in place but let's give that game a couple of weeks and we'll see if any infections can be blamed on the it. That's one constant problem, the delay.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I am a college football fan, but I'm not sure I want to watch half of the teams playing on tV when the other half have canceled or postponed the season.


Better than nothing, no?

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm a USC and Notre Dame fan. USC won't be playing and I'm not sure about Notre Dame. Like MLB, though, it will be an unusual season. The NFL players get paid and apparently are willing to accept the risk of playing. College players aren't paid. at least not directly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Notre Dame set a schedule but they keep removing games. They will do their best to get games played but I would not count on the college season being completed. I expect it will just end. With major teams not participating it will be an asterisk season.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

UPDATE: 2020 billing has started. Recommended to update your Sunday Ticket app.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

UPDATE: No problems with Week 1 games. All streams loaded, multi-game functionality worked fine. Happy that football is back.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

B. Shoe said:


> UPDATE: No problems with Week 1 games. All streams loaded, multi-game functionality worked fine. Happy that football is back.


They need to shoot the engineer who designed the AppleTV's NFLST Multi-game View design. Why in the world would they put the live video boxes on top of one another, wasting all that screen real estate??? Do they NOT realize that widescreen TVs are WIDER than they are tall? Side by side, at least when showing two games at once, is the much better option resulting in larger video windows for each game.

Dang I miss PS Vue!


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

harperhometheater said:


> They need to shoot the engineer who designed the AppleTV's NFLST Multi-game View design. Why in the world would they put the live video boxes on top of one another, wasting all that screen real estate??? Do they NOT realize that widescreen TVs are WIDER than they are tall? Side by side, at least when showing two games at once, is the much better option resulting in larger video windows for each game.
> 
> Dang I miss PS Vue!


I usually set mine up as a quad box, with four feeds at once. I don't disagree with you that it's not the most opportune setup, but it's not a killer for me by any stretch.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> UPDATE: No problems with Week 1 games. All streams loaded, multi-game functionality worked fine. Happy that football is back.


I'm shocked and happy. I didn't think they could do it. Yes, I had no issues with week one. All games recorded properly. The Jets lost, the Giants lost, everything seems normal.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> I'm shocked and happy. I didn't think they could do it. Yes, I had no issues with week one. All games recorded properly. The Jets lost, the Giants lost, everything seems normal.
> 
> Rich


We can discuss whatever anyone wants.. Lets just please never discuss the Jets again


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> We can discuss whatever anyone wants... Lets just please never discuss the Jets again


But...but...

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

LA teams are 2-0, winning by a combined 6 points.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

B. Shoe said:


> I usually set mine up as a quad box, with four feeds at once. I don't disagree with you that it's not the most opportune setup, but it's not a killer for me by any stretch.


Yeah that's the best of the options, but I like to have my main game/video (Eagles, feature game or RedZone) as the largest and most prominent window with the others smaller just for monitoring purposes and to go to during commercials in the main window.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'm shocked and happy. I didn't think they could do it. Yes, I had no issues with week one. All games recorded properly.
> Rich


The fun will be week number two when a bunch of people that were promised NFL ST / NFL ST Maxx free and the channels are dark.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> LA teams are 2-0, winning by a combined 6 points.


Oh, look at the New York teams, Bill. So proud, I am.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> The fun will be week number two when a bunch of people that were promised NFL ST / NFL ST Maxx free and the channels are dark.


I'm more worried about the virus hitting the players. I saw an announcement this morning about the Big Ten playing this year. Good for them.

Rich


----------

